
OZone – open source camera/NVR software - pliablepixels
http://ozone.network
======
pliablepixels
Hi there, Phil Coombes (creator of ZoneMinder) and have been working on re-
doing camera software for writing NVR and in-camera recorders. The code is
open for personal use. We've made sure its developer friendly and easy to
extend, with FaceDetection/shape detection and other components built in.
Would love your feedback

Blog: [https://medium.com/ozone-security](https://medium.com/ozone-security)
Code:
[https://github.com/ozonesecurity/ozonebase](https://github.com/ozonesecurity/ozonebase)
Web: [http://ozone.network](http://ozone.network)

------
infocollector
Does it work on a local network, without internet connection?

~~~
pliablepixels
Yes - but its a framework meant for developers.

